#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Διαφορά απόδοσης και κατανάλωσης ανάμεσα σε παλιά και νέα καλοριφέρ.

## Γιάννης.Χ.

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω απο απορία , ποια ή διαφορά ανάμεσα στα παλιά και νέα καλοριφέρ (τα οποία δειχνω στις φωτό) όσο αφορά την κατανάλωση τους και την απόδοση τους.

νέα


```

```

Παλιά


```

```

----------


## Xάρης

Δουλεύουν κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο (70-80% μεταφορά - 30-20% ακτινοβολία) στις ίδιες θερμοκρασίες. άρα έχουν την ίδια απόδοση εκπομπής nem, αλλά τα παλιά, κλασικά, με φέτες, τύπου ΑΚΑΝ, λειτουργούν με πολύ περισσότερο νερό και γι αυτό αργούν να θερμανθούν και αργούν να κρυώσουν.
Υπάρχει δηλαδή πολύ μεγαλύτερη αδράνεια.

----------

Γιάννης.Χ.

----------


## gremon

Η αδράνεια δεν θα έλεγα ότι αποτελεί μεγάλο πρόβλημα, ειδικά αν ο λέβητας είναι λέβητας πετρελαίου.

Τα παλιά θερμαντικά σώματα (ακάν - φέτες) έχουν το πλεονέκτημα ότι καθαρίζονται πολύ εύκολα με ένα πανί αφού δεν έχουν καθόλου μαίανδρο σαν τα πάνελ (που ονομάζεις νέα).

Έτσι, οι φέτες είναι ιδανικές για χώρους όπως π.χ. νοσοκομεία που η υγιεινή θα πρέπει να διατηρείται σε υψηλά επίπεδα.  Νομίζω ότι ένας πολύ σημαντικός παράγοντας διασποράς όλων αυτών των νοσοκομειακών λοιμώξεων είναι τα βρωμερά σώματα πάνελ των νοσοκομείων που κανείς δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να καθαρίσει (καθαρίζονται και αυτά), με συνέπεια να μεταφέρουν στον αέρα του χώρου όλα τα μικρόβια που έχουν χτίσει αποικίες πάνω στον μαίανδρο τους.

Το παραπάνω φυσικά δεν ισχύει για τις κατοικίες, όπου βεβαίως δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα, αλλά ο εύκολος καθαρισμός τους εξακολουθεί να είναι απαραίτητος.

Σαν τελικό συμπέρασμα και συμβουλή θα έλεγα να επιλέξεις τα θερμαντικά σώματα που σου αρέσουν αισθητικά και βέβαια ικανοποιούν τις απαιτήσεις του χώρου σε θερμίδες.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

> Τα παλιά θερμαντικά σώματα (ακάν - φέτες) έχουν το πλεονέκτημα ότι καθαρίζονται πολύ εύκολα με ένα πανί αφού δεν έχουν καθόλου μαίανδρο σαν τα πάνελ (που ονομάζεις νέα).


Αυτό δεν το είχα σκεφτεί, σίγουρα γεμίζουν σκόνη αλλά μπορούμε να μιλάμε για "αποικίες μικροβίων";

Νομίζω ότι οι ενδονοσοκομειακές λοιμώξεις οφείλονται ως επί των πλείστων σε ανθεκτικά σε αντιβιοτικά μικρόβια και όχι στη σκόνη. Βεβαίως δεν πρέπει να παραβλέπουμε το γεγονός ότι στη σκόνη μπορεί να οφείλονται αναπνευστικά προβλήματα.

----------

